# Fishermen Beware



## upsurf29

This happend the 4th of July at the Russen Fraighter. There were three fishing boats there and about 9:00 a dive boat pulls up10 feet behind me and drops his anchor and starts to drift back into this fishing boat. They have to push off several times to keep from hitting the each other. The anchor line ends up directly under this fishing boat. End of course they proceed to dive under every baot there.Needless to say the fishing was not so good thanks to TechRec.What can be done to hogs like this?


----------



## Garbo

That is just Sad to look at. 

I hope that the Capt. of the Diveboat doesn't feel that he has more of a right to be there than the private vessel. Does anyone know him? 

Common Sense? Where did we loose it?


----------



## curtpcol

Pretty Sad -


----------



## Splittine

That Capt. needs his ass whooped. Was the guy in the privateboat raising hell, looks like he was pretty calm. Its a shame people pay good money to charter a boat and get a dumb ass Capt. like that.


----------



## seanmclemore

i will get his address and mail him a hard copy of this. its people like this that should have their boating rights revoked. if you do something like that in a car you'll get a ticket, this guy gets to keep being an idiot and getting people to pay him to be an idiot.


----------



## polar21

Didnt we have a "wall of shame" post going around for incidents just like this?


----------



## AquaSport175

I had the same thing happen to me but by some other boat. We were drifting over the wreck with no one else around. I got hung up on the bottom so we were trying to get the line and this boat just plows through turns around and throws its anchor right in front of us. We are drifting so of course we are heading right into the other boat now. We yell at him say dude W T F? We are stuck on the bottom give us a second. He didn't say a word. Just continued preparing is dive gear. Decided to brake the line and get the hell out of there before something stupid would have happened. 



I don't get why the divers need to anchor directly over the wreck? They can move underwater and swim can't they??? What does a couple extra yards mater.....


----------



## Get'n Wade

That guy tried doing the same thing to me last year on a Navy ship I was fishing for the last hour, Istopped and looked at him and he looked at me likeI was crazy so I pulled right up to him and started dropping baits while he was trying to drop his anchor, he finally moved on.


----------



## welldoya

Sean Mclemore, good poster but put an apostrophe in Captain's and spell license correctly.

Just gives it more credibility.


----------



## chad403

first off your fishing the russian freighter...good luck there.....but what if you anchor broke loose and you drifted into that boat. Damn Im tired of hearing Bitchen Babies out there.


----------



## Onthego

I trully believe I would have cut TechRec's anchor line.


----------



## sniper

The reason divers drop right on the wreck is that if the viz down there is bad it may be impossible to find the wreck. If you drop right on it you follow the anchor line down and you are right there. Also when it is time to surface you can find your anchor line easier and work your way up your anchor line. When you have to do a safety stop you have something to hold on to instead of drifting around in the water hoping you dont get run over. 

This captain looks like an ass. How big is the russian freighter again???He should have been able to hook into it and drift back 100 feet to stay our of everyones way. :banghead I would have been imbarassed if it was me.


----------



## daddytime

> *chad403 (7/7/2009)*first off your fishing the russian freighter...good luck there.....but what if you anchor broke loose and you drifted into that boat. Damn Im tired of hearing Bitchen Babies out there.


Are you suggesting that the guy in the center console is in the wrong here? And...are you suggesting that anyone who says anything about this type of incident is a bitchen baby? Clarify PLEASE.


----------



## a

Ive had the same thing happen to me in 3 ft of water 5 miles east of the bob sikes bridge inin the sound, then he wants to know if im catching anything, i raised the outboard almost out of the water and...wet them down!!!


----------



## redfish99999

If it is a charter boat, you can scream at him and criticize and deride him in front of his customers...... If he hangs around, he will not approach your boat again.......

I've done this more than once and it works......


----------



## -=Desperado=-

i know for a fact there are like 10 decent wrecks within 4 miles of the freighter.what a dumbass.those divers got ripped LMAO>

Besides that he pretty much screwed up the fishing for the center console boat.



One more reason i hate fishing on the weekends.


----------



## Caspr21

> *chad403 (7/7/2009)*first off your fishing the russian freighter...good luck there.....but what if you anchor broke loose and you drifted into that boat. Damn Im tired of hearing Bitchen Babies out there.


what does it matter where you are fishing at? Don't you think that a PAID captian should be smart enough and skilled enough to properly anchor his vessel? Look at the picture, by saying "what if youR anchor broke loose.........." you act as if it is 10 ft seas out there and obviously the private boats were anchored and stationary, so their anchor must have been holding.Yes, the freighterand everything else in the gulf of mexico is a public reef like it or not, but that doesn't make way for idiots like this to come out and ruin other peoples fishing, whether they are catching or not. Come on, don't be that guy. 

and BTW, I have caught and seen some IMPRESSIVE fish off of the Russian Freightor. Matter of fact, the last time my dad was there a sail fish was caught and released.


----------



## chad403

Was that charter vessel? Accidents happen is all im saying.


----------



## seanmclemore

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage> <DIV class=Quote>*chad403 (7/7/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>first off your fishing the russian freighter...good luck there.....but what if you anchor broke loose and you drifted into that boat. Damn Im tired of hearing Bitchen Babies out there.</DIV>
> 
> what does it matter where you are fishing at? Don't you think that a PAID captian should be smart enough and skilled enough to properly anchor his vessel? Look at the picture, by saying "what if youR anchor broke loose.........." you act as if it is 10 ft seas out there and obviously the private boats were anchored and stationary, so their anchor must have been holding.Yes, the freighterand everything else in the gulf of mexico is a public reef like it or not, but that doesn't make way for idiots like this to come out and ruin other peoples fishing, whether they are catching or not. Come on, don't be that guy.
> 
> and BTW, I have caught and seen some IMPRESSIVE fish off of the Russian Freightor. Matter of fact, the last time my dad was there a sail fish was caught and released.


we also have caught some noteworthy fish on the freighter...50+kings and 40-50 lb cobia. guess we should stop going so chad403 doesn't have to read about people whining

chad403 has never had anybody run on him or do that to him offshore it appears. every time somebody starts a thread showing what some of these idiots are doing, it PISSES HIM OFF and he starts whining about being tired of other people whining....chad i hope you don't ever have this happen to you, and if you do i'll be the first to get on your thread to tell you to stop crying. 

GUESS CHAD DOESN'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GETTING STRUCK BY A BOAT WHEN HE'S FISHING FROM THE PIER (no offense intended to any of the pier fishers)


----------



## ul412al

There must have been something else going on. The owner of the Tech Rec is a stand up guy and is also a member on this forum. Everybody drags anchors, gets too close by accident, and wants a piece of the freighter. Besides, that is a single screw boat with a lot of windage.


----------



## captjimV.A.S

I had a boat out off orange beach AL anchor in front of me and then back down under power getting five feet from my boat then cutting my anchor line with his props and then just pulling up his anchor and leaving........Only other boat in sight and this happens....aaand as far as dive boats getting to close after you have anchored you have your good guy's and you bad guy's and it won't take long to find out which.Up north when a dive boat anchore's on top of you we all just break out the jiggin rods with12 OZ diamond jigs and and start snatchin....


----------



## Caspr21

> *ul412al (7/7/2009)*There must have been something else going on. The owner of the Tech Rec is a stand up guy and is also a member on this forum. Everybody drags anchors, gets too close by accident, and wants a piece of the freighter. Besides, that is a single screw boat with a lot of windage.


are owner and captian same person? and I am sure it may have been a mishap or honest mistake. But when you see it aint working, ie pushing off several times, or you have to pull within 10 ft of another vessel to drop anchor, there might be a better way to do things, don't you think?


----------



## ul412al

> *Caspr21 (7/7/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *ul412al (7/7/2009)*There must have been something else going on. The owner of the Tech Rec is a stand up guy and is also a member on this forum. Everybody drags anchors, gets too close by accident, and wants a piece of the freighter. Besides, that is a single screw boat with a lot of windage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are owner and captian same person? and I am sure it may have been a mishap or honest mistake. But when you see it aint working, ie pushing off several times, or you have to pull within 10 ft of another vessel to drop anchor, there might be a better way to do things, don't you think?
Click to expand...



Owner/captain are the same. Yeah, I am sure there was a better way. Heck, I wish I could have gotten a re-do a few times. It must be pretty tough to operate a dive charter cause you have to go where you said you were going. The divers probably wouldn't appreciate you taking them to a chicken coup if they scheduled a freighter trip.



My guess is that he drug anchor, got the anchor hung, and said "well, guess we are anchoring here". Its happened to me before. Anyway, just PM the guy, I bet he would take you fishing for free to make up for it.


----------



## TURTLE

Until last weekend I have'nt had too many bad times with dive boats , but I thought there was a law or reg that said fishing boats could not anchor within a certin distance of a dive boat, and that made sence to me because it would not be safe with divers around the dive boat , props and so on.But how does it work in the reverse? can a dive boat run right up on you and anchor ? Or does he have the same rule if in fact there is a rule?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *TURTLE (7/7/2009)*Until last weekend I have'nt had too many bad times with dive boats , but I thought there was a law or reg that said fishing boats could not anchor within a certin distance of a dive boat, and that made sence to me because it would not be safe with divers around the dive boat , props and so on.But how does it work in the reverse? can a dive boat run right up on you and anchor ? Or does he have the same rule if in fact there is a rule?


There is nothing to say that fishermen or divers must stay away from each other. You can anchor on top of each other. Is it safe to for divers to dive around fishermen, not really. Is itpossiblefor everyone to stay away from everyone,especially in the summer months, nope. Everyone please do not turn this into another fishermen vs. divers thread. We getplenty of those threads. I diveyear round. In the summer months, it's about impossible to dive any published number without other boats around (either divers or fishermen). Things happen. Yes, even tocharter/dive boat captains. I am sure that the boatcaptain did notmean to end up on top of that boat. I have dropped anchor before and had the wind shift and push me a different direction towards another boat before. I have incorrectly gauged the current and wind and not anchored properly as well. It happens. Should he have done a better job at a few things, probably so. If his anchor got hung on the frieghter, there would have been no way to get it out without diving down to get it out. So he could not re-set without going down first. But we all have hiccups in our boating/fishing/diving adventures. 

Here is the law for those that think that a boat can not be around a dive flag etc...

.<DIV id=post_message_4190982>Divers-Down Flag Law 

327.331 Divers; definitions; divers-down flag required; obstruction to navigation of certain waters; penalty.--

(1) As used in this section: (a) "Diver" means any person who is wholly or partially submerged in the waters of the state and is equipped with a face mask and snorkel or underwater breathing apparatus.

(b) "Underwater breathing apparatus" means any apparatus, whether self-contained or connected to a distant source of air or other gas, whereby a person wholly or partially submerged in water is enabled to obtain or reuse air or any other gas or gases for breathing without returning to the surface of the water.

(c) "Divers-down flag" means a flag that meets the following specifications:

1. The flag must be square or rectangular. If rectangular, the length must not be less than the height, or more than 25 percent longer than the height. The flag must have a wire or other stiffener to hold it fully unfurled and extended in the absence of a wind or breeze.

2. The flag must be red with a white diagonal stripe that begins at the top staff-side of the flag and extends diagonally to the lower opposite corner. The width of the stripe must be 25 percent of the height of the flag.

3. The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed on a buoy or float towed by the diver is 12 inches by 12 inches. The minimum size for any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel or structure is 20 inches by 24 inches.

4. Any divers-down flag displayed from a vessel must be displayed from the highest point of the vessel or such other location which provides that the visibility of the divers-down flag is not obstructed in any direction.

(2) All divers must prominently display a divers-down flag in the area in which the diving occurs, other than when diving in an area customarily used for swimming only.

(3) No diver or group of divers shall display one or more divers-down flags on a river, inlet, or navigation channel, except in case of emergency, in a manner which shall unreasonably constitute a navigational hazard.

(4) Divers shall make reasonable efforts to stay within 100 feet of the divers-down flag on rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 100 feet from any divers-down flag.

(5) Divers must make reasonable efforts to stay within 300 feet of the divers-down flag on all waters other than rivers, inlets, and navigation channels. Any person operating a vessel on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel must make a reasonable effort to maintain a distance of at least 300 feet from any divers-down flag.

(6) *Any vessel other than a law enforcement or rescue vessel that approaches within 100 feet of a divers-down flag on a river, inlet, or navigation channel, or within 300 feet of a divers-down flag on waters other than a river, inlet, or navigation channel, must proceed no faster than is necessary to maintain headway and steerageway.
*
(7) The divers-down flag must be lowered once all divers are aboard or ashore. No person may operate any vessel displaying a divers-down flag unless the vessel has one or more divers in the water.

1(8) Any willful violation of this section shall be a misdemeanor of the second degree punishable as provided by s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.

History.--ss. 1, 2, 3, ch. 74-344; s. 64, ch. 74-383; s. 1, ch. 77-174; s. 1, ch. 86-35; ss. 7, 8, ch. 2000-362.

1Note.--Section 8, ch. 2000-362, amended subsection (8), effective October 1, 2001, to read:

(8) Except as provided in s. 327.33, any violation of this section shall be a noncriminal infraction punishable as provided in s. 327.73.

Note.--Former s. 861.065.</DIV>


----------



## sealark

I ran Dive charters on a 40' Boat here in Pensacola for about10 years. When you have a scheduled charter to one of the public common spots for all intents and purposes it can't be and shouldn't be changed because a fishing boat or two are fishing the same public wreck. However I would always try my hardest to stay as far away from the fishing boats as possible and still be able to anchor into the wreck. If I was to think I would come as close as the pictured boat did I would have went to a close spot if the payingcustomers agreed. I also have came close to fishing boats when everything finally settles down and wind and or current shift a little. The long and short of it in my book is the public spots were put there for everyone to use and enjoy. On calm weekends we must expectspots like the Freighter and all the other public spots to get crowded. Try not to get so angry at each other at least not on the Public Spots.


----------



## jvalhenson

i just cant see how anyone can be justifying what happened here.....it is clear in the post...assuming the post is exactly what happened of course....that this was on purpose. noone accidently drops anchor 10 feet behind another boat drifting into one that already isto close to the other boat anyway. he had a spot he wanted to get on top of and was going to get there no matter what. this is something that happens across the gulf far to often bc everyone says...you dont own the water i can get where i want...and noone has any common manners anymore. those saying oh its ok, its a mistake or stop complaining are usually gonna be he same ones that do this crap to others who go out early to get to those spots before the crowds. i would have not hesitated to cut the rope in that situation if i were the boat getting bumped and would be well within my legal rights to do so in that situation. the boat was coming into contact with another vessel which could lead to a possibility of damage and then pulling the anchor rope directly beneath the other boat can lead to a possible fowled prop which can leave you dissabled. both are legitimate reasons to protect yourself and your vessel. even if this was a mistake then it is now the persons responsibility to fix it. if you do something this stupid pull up your anchor and position yourself where you should have in the first place....but again...if the post totally accurate....this was not a mistake in any way.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

This is why i never fish public spots , ever !

as they are public , and everyone thinks they can just sqeeze in on top of you because they are " PUBLIC". I am out there to have fun , and that gets ruined when my blood pressure goes through the roof yelling at assholes like this guy. So to avoid confrontation i head way out and fish none public spots , and rarely have any issues since i quit fishing public wrecks. It is a shame cause i have caught all kinds of fish off these structures , but i just leave it for dive boats and smaller vessels with out the range or will to go out farther. Works out great for me , but it does piss me off that i cant fish these spots due to idiots that will anchor right on top of you , and or dive under you or even cast into your boat.....ect.

Nothing agaist the divers, to each his own .....But common courtesy PLEASE ! whether diving and or fishing.............

In the past if there was a dive boat on a spot i was going to fish , i would go else where and let them have it as they were there first and its just common courtesy. On the other hand , the dive boats are working for a living and they wont get paid if they dont get on a given wreck that they promised to go to. So this causes them to act like complete asses as this guy above and endanger everyone so they can squeeze in on top ofa wreck that others were at first.

What a sad state of affairs !

Try chumming buckets of blood or maybe under water explosives, as this should get their attention ......LOL.


----------



## upsurf29

When he pulled up, there was a diver with the anchor and he said something to him and the anchor and the diver went in at the same time. My guess is so the diver could secure the anchor right a way. There was nothing else going on but stupidity.


----------



## Loadedpole

Do what I do . Get everyone to start jigging. They dont like that to much.


----------



## Instant Karma

You fish public spots expect this to happen. You want it not to happen invest a little $$$, put out some private spots and catch lots more fish. You will wonder why you didn't do it sooner...



Looks like the guy misjudged the current/wind a little. It has happened to us all. Cut the guy some slack.


----------



## daddytime

Just pull out your pirate repellent (Benelli 12 GA H20) loaded with 00 buck shot, hold the muzzle about 12" from the anchor rope and blow it in two. Rack another shell, and look up and smile, keep the muzzle pointed down. Maybe dude won't be pulling up on anybody else dive platform to drop an anchor. 

There is NO excuse for what is shown in those pics.


----------



## Splittine

Here is an email addy and phone number not much else.

http://www.techrecdive.com/services.html<P class=style1 align=center>*TechRec*
(850) 982-2995
[email protected]<P class=style2 align=center>© 2008 Tech Rec. All Rights Reserved.
Website Design and Hosting by Insiteful Web Design


----------



## evacuee

As a diver and a fisherman I see this issueas one that is not related to diving vs. fishing as much as it is one of poor seamanship. Ifit happenedon a dive spot and all the boats there were dive boats, theboat in question would be guilty of bad behavior. Same thing if all the boats were fishng anda charter fishing boat barged in. As usual, Sealark hit the nail on the head. Next time I dive the Oriskany it won't be on the Techrec.Can't afford to p.o. someone I may be fishing withlater.


----------



## JSeaWach

I'm surely not the only one on this forum who has misjudged current and wind after anchoring in, maybe just the only one man enough to admit an error in judgement. Yes, I pulled in20 feet astern of upsurf29 and rolled my diver/deckhand in to chain us to the wreck, and proceeded to let out suffcient anchor line to end up 60 or more feet behind him and fully expected to be well clear of the center console pictured. Unfortunately, current and winds had other ideas, I drifted close to but never "pushed off" him. As soon as it was clear I had intruded in this gentleman's (retired Navy) space I apologized and offered to immediately untie from the wreck and get out of his space. He was very understanding and said not to worry as he was about to leave anyway due to a seasick member of his party. He and I left on good terms, in fact I offered him a free dive trip anytime as a way of saying "sorry & thanks".

upsurf29...learn to spell (Russian) and get a life, it's a public wreck and not everyone is as perfect as you seem to think you are...BTW I fish and dive and the idea that divers scare the fish off is just plain ignorant BS.:bowdown

Splittine...Whenever you're ready tocrawl out from hiding behind your keyboard, come try that "asswhoop", I'll behappy to oblige.:looser

Seanmclemore...Great photoshop work, very entertaining, but I expected better commentary from you.:moon


----------



## bluffman2

> *JSeaWach (7/7/2009)*I'm surely not the only one on this forum who has misjudged current and wind after anchoring in, maybe just the only one man enough to admit an error in judgement. Yes, I pulled in20 feet astern of upsurf29 and rolled my diver/deckhand in to chain us to the wreck, and proceeded to let out suffcient anchor line to end up 60 or more feet behind him and fully expected to be well clear of the center console pictured. Unfortunately, current and winds had other ideas, I drifted close to but never "pushed off" him. As soon as it was clear I had intruded in this gentleman's (retired Navy) space I apologized and offered to immediately untie from the wreck and get out of his space. He was very understanding and said not to worry as he was about to leave anyway due to a seasick member of his party. He and I left on good terms, in fact I offered him a free dive trip anytime as a way of saying "sorry & thanks".
> 
> upsurf29...learn to spell (Russian) and get a life, it's a public wreck and not everyone is as perfect as you seem to think you are...BTW I fish and dive and the idea that divers scare the fish off is just plain ignorant BS.:bowdown
> 
> Splittine...Whenever you're ready tocrawl out from hiding behind your keyboard, come try that "asswhoop", I'll behappy to oblige.:looser
> 
> Seanmclemore...Great photoshop work, very entertaining, but I expected better commentary from you.:moon




as a fellow diver/fisherman...thank you SIR for manning up and offering a apology....that my friend is to be commended....we all make mistakes...and thats why we do things differently in the future....


----------



## Bigg J

:grouphug


----------



## jvalhenson

i def commend you for admitting you did something wrong but i guess i just come from a different way of thinking or was raised to be more mannerly than others or something but i still see a big problem with this. you said you pulled 20 feet from the stern of the other boat and sent a diver over with the anchor. that is freaking ridiculous. how can you possibly say that this will not affect their fishing. even if the fish are not spooked now they have an anchor rope under them to deal with. as if its not enough to have to pull a big fish out of a wreck no they have to keep it out of your rope too? so if they hook up to a big fish and it goes 20 feet behind the boat are you gonna pull your anchor up in 3 seconds so you dont cause them to loose a good fish? i doubt it...i mean come on....you can spit 20 feet. now they will have a hard time jigging or setting a freeline or any of the other stuff you expect to do on any trip bc they will be tangled in your rope the whole time. the fact that you think the only problem was misjudging a tide or current shows why there are so many of these problems now. heck...even 60 feet away from other another boat like you said you were trying to end up is far to close......60 feet = 20 yards.....very much in casting range and well within setting a freeline range. like everyone always says....there is plenty water for everyone even at the same wreck to not have to drop anchor within 20 feet of a boat that is fishing. i dive and spearfish as well as hook and lineand have never and will never pull on top of a boat fishing and drop in under them unless there is room for me to get far away from them to set anchor or hook up. i realize you have to take your customers to where you tell them you are going but come on man....20 feet is ridiculous and you and everyone else knows it. my dern living room is more than 20 feet across. just comes down to being polite and mannerly...if you do things right noone will ever have anything to complain about.


----------



## nextstep

fish do not leave when divers are in the water they just stop biting

this isnt a matter of diver vs fisherman it is about good manners and good judgement

when i go out i try to have several alternatives so if someone is on the place i was heading i go somewhere else

i used to get mad, now i just laugh, life is to short:letsdrink


----------



## daddytime

Nice of you to state your side of the story. That last pic sure doesn't look like 20 feet to me.Personally, on the open waters of the Gulf of Mexico, I believe being inside the length of my own boat to another boatwithout that boatspermission is unsafe and putting my crew and the crew of the other vessel at risk. To many things can happen. There are more than enough bowed up, a**hole fishermen out there who pull all over other folks. Doesn't help the situation to have professional captains doing what was done here. You do it, and the folks who see you may do it thinking it's OK. Keep your boat a safe distance from other boaters PERIOD. :usaflag


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

last time i was out on the freighter i hung my anchor.. a dive boat was anchoring and Britney, one of the divers on the boat, swam down and unhooked me! man i was thankful those divers pulled up!


----------



## TURTLE

> *nextstep (7/8/2009)*fish do not leave when divers are in the water they just stop biting
> 
> this isnt a matter of diver vs fisherman it is about good manners and good judgement
> 
> when i go out i try to have several alternatives so if someone is on the place i was heading i go somewhere else
> 
> i used to get mad, now i just laugh, life is to short:letsdrink


I must agree, When I go out on a trip I set a path that has maybe 20 sequential spots on it so if there are too many boats on one I'm less then a mile from my next one. 

Look, the more people that get into fishing(which I think is great) the more people are going to be on the water, and the chances of running into someone much less experienced is pretty good, be patient until it's time not to be ie.. some one gets rude with your wife or kids on the boat, Remember we were not born with all the knowledge we have, we all had to learn at one time. 

Fishing should be a release of stress not the cause of it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

> *chad403 (7/7/2009)*Was that charter vessel? Accidents happen is all im saying.


Yeah well some so called accidents are avoidable too.:banghead


----------



## Cat's Away

There is no excuse for ANYONE (fishermen or divers) to place their anchors within a boat's length of each other. It is amazing to me that when the pictures show the evidence, the captain of the dive boat still rebukes the one explaining the situation and showing the evidence. The lesson to be learned here is that when one displays bad manners or seamanship, you can be electronically recorded for all to see. This is very important to those who rely on their reputation to make a living on the water. Hopefully we all will mind ourselves and remember to treat others the way we want to be treated.


----------



## orca3

Techrec, you showed your colors with your last 4 comments.


----------



## fisheye48

> *JSeaWach (7/7/2009)*I'm surely not the only one on this forum who has misjudged current and wind after anchoring in, maybe just the only one man enough to admit an error in judgement. Yes, I pulled in20 feet astern of upsurf29 and rolled my diver/deckhand in to chain us to the wreck, and proceeded to let out suffcient anchor line to end up 60 or more feet behind him and fully expected to be well clear of the center console pictured. Unfortunately, current and winds had other ideas, I drifted close to but never "pushed off" him. As soon as it was clear I had intruded in this gentleman's (retired Navy) space I apologized and offered to immediately untie from the wreck and get out of his space. He was very understanding and said not to worry as he was about to leave anyway due to a seasick member of his party. He and I left on good terms, in fact I offered him a free dive trip anytime as a way of saying "sorry & thanks".
> 
> upsurf29...learn to spell (Russian) and get a life, it's a public wreck and not everyone is as perfect as you seem to think you are...BTW I fish and dive and the idea that divers scare the fish off is just plain ignorant BS.:bowdown
> 
> Splittine...Whenever you're ready tocrawl out from hiding behind your keyboard, come try that "asswhoop", I'll behappy to oblige.:looser
> 
> Seanmclemore...Great photoshop work, very entertaining, but I expected better commentary from you.:moon


your right we have all misjudged currents....but isnt the freighter bigger than 19'?:banghead i think it is so why the need to be on the exact same spot as somebody fishing it??


----------



## fromthedepths

that guy's a dick!


----------



## Jhoe

Seriously though, Diamond jig time IMO


----------



## fred

In addition to rules about divers there are maritime laws. I can't cite chapter and verse, but another boat cannot legally interfere with your anchor, your anchor line,or the reasonable swing of your boat at anchor, nor can they interfere with your fishing gear.

Mistakes happen, and reasonable people need to cut other reasonable people some slack, but there are also guys who just like to push their way around. A few of those guys need to wind up in small claims court defending themselves for the cost of someone's fishing trip and in federal court defending the right to keep their Captain's license. That'll slow them down. If they're bullies nothing else will.


----------



## Reeb

Bottom line if you fish public numbers sooner or later some cherry fishermanor dive boat is going to do you this to you. It sure has happened to me on more than one occasion. Most of the time they see you catching fish and think your on thehot spotand feel the need to mount your boat without any idea what they are doing is totaly out of line. There is nothing you can do about except give them some verbal education and hope they learn from there mistakes.


----------



## Jhoe

I disagree with there being nothing you could do about it. you can post a picture of them being a jackass on PFF and put a ding in their reputation. I don't think I'll be recommending that dive boat anytime soon.


----------



## LadyAngler

> *orca3 (7/8/2009)*Techrec, you showed your colors with your last 4 comments.


That's exactly what I was thinking, not good for business.


----------



## Desperado

Interesting thread. I dive and fish, and have first hand experience with good people and jerks on both sides. One thing I have read that does concern me a little is the "break out the jigs comment". If the boat has no divers in the water yet, by all means do so. However, if they already have men overboard, you are risking taking someones life over a "fishing spot". Wait for them to surface and give them a piece of your mind if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie

This topic seems to come up every few weeks or so... It's like politics, everyone's opinion is always the right one and of coarse no one is ever wrong... The fact of the matter is everyone should be trying to work together... Everyone makes mistakes... I work on a local dive boat as a DM and we do everything in our powerto keep our customers happy and the local recreational fishermen and divers happy as well... Sometimes we can't make everyone happy... Sometimes our customers understand when we would rather not dive a wreck because of it being over crowded and other times if they signed up to dive the frieghter they are gonna dive the frieghter, no if, ands or buts... So we can't make everyone happy... When I am workingI always try and help fisherman if I can... I've unstuck many anchors...Especially on the frieghter...I can guarantee Chris had no malicous intent when he was anchoring nor did he just not care about the others around him... The situation went south and I also guarantee if it hasn't happened to you it will and I hope you certainly don't catch as much shit as everyone is giving Chris... It's dissappointing to see adults acting so childish over a situation that can happen to anyone... So I hope everyone that threatens cutting anchors, jigging divers and fighting over an accident feel better about themselves at the end of the day... I'll dive with you any time Chris and look forward to seeing you on the "O" this weekend...

PS: It's also sad to see people bad mouthing someone in the same industry... But I bet certain individuals wouldn't bad mouth Chris ifhe were associated with their business... Pathetic...


----------



## Jhoe

> *CodeBobbie (7/10/2009)*This topic seems to come up every few weeks or so... It's like politics, everyone's opinion is always the right one and of coarse no one is ever wrong... The fact of the matter is everyone should be trying to work together... Everyone makes mistakes... I work on a local dive boat as a DM and we do everything in our powerto keep our customers happy and the local recreational fishermen and divers happy as well... Sometimes we can't make everyone happy... Sometimes our customers understand when we would rather not dive a wreck because of it being over crowded and other times if they signed up to dive the frieghter they are gonna dive the frieghter, no if, ands or buts... So we can't make everyone happy... When I am workingI always try and help fisherman if I can... I've unstuck many anchors...Especially on the frieghter...I can guarantee Chris had no malicous intent when he was anchoring nor did he just not care about the others around him... The situation went south and I also guarantee if it hasn't happened to you it will and I hope you certainly don't catch as much shit as everyone is giving Chris... It's dissappointing to see adults acting so childish over a situation that can happen to anyone... So I hope everyone that threatens cutting anchors, jigging divers and fighting over an accident feel better about themselves at the end of the day... I'll dive with you any time Chris and look forward to seeing you on the "O" this weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> PS: It's also sad to see people bad mouthing someone in the same industry... But I bet certain individuals wouldn't bad mouth Chris ifhe were associated with their business... Pathetic...




I wouldn't actually jig anyone. I just presume that if they are getting ready to dive and see you throwing on the Diamond Jigs, they will probably move a little further away from your boat. I certaintly wouldn't want to hook some rec diver because his captain is a smacktard.


----------



## Evensplit

I work with Chris on a weekly basis. He does a lot for the community andhelps a lotwithreef and fisheryissues - one of the few charter captains that does. 

He misjudged thewind and current, admitted it, offered to fix it,and had the whole thing smoothed out with the "victim".He's again admitted it publicly on this forum.On any given day any one of us is liable to be "that guy" on the gulf. It was his turn and he handled it as well as he could. Give him a break.



> *CodeBobbie (7/10/2009)*...PS: It's also sad to see people bad mouthing someone in the same industry... But I bet certain individuals wouldn't bad mouth Chris ifhe were associated with their business... Pathetic...


I couldn't agree more! It's a shame that peoplemake assumptions andpublicly act on them withouthaving all of the facts.


----------



## biggamefishr

alright let me get this right...vessel A is complaining because Dive Boat A anchored pretty much right on top of vessel B? The captain of Dive Boat A comes on here and tries to defend himself while throwing jabs at pretty much everyone that had commented so far. So folks start throwing jabs back...now the divers of the forum get on here defending the wrongdoing of dive boat A and throwing jabs at folks? typical PFF bitchfest, so i'm jumping in



heres my take...regardless of current, winds, and poor boat handling abilities. you should never drop your anchor that close to another vessel, I don't care if its a public spot or 4th of july fireworks. as for the guy saying "well my clients pay to dive the freighter"...well so what. those fishermen paid for their fuel, bait, tackle, license, and everything else and deserve to beable to fish that spot without a boat being anchored on top of them. if there isn't enough room to safely put your vessel on a spot, find another spot if you're the last one there...don't try to squeeze your way in.


----------



## Coolmaker

Respectfully, I'm not to sure about that.

If you asked, for example, "who dropped their license on the deck?" And one responded, "it belongs to the Captain, it's the Captain's license. That denotes possession.

To say "The Captains License exam", is not the same, nor is it correct. The exam is called the "Captain License Exam." It's like saying Drivers License exam. It's a "Driver License Exam." No possession.

Any other prospectives?


----------



## fisheye48

> *Evensplit (7/10/2009)*I work with Chris on a weekly basis. He does a lot for the community andhelps a lotwithreef and fisheryissues - one of the few charter captains that does.
> 
> He misjudged thewind and current, admitted it, offered to fix it,and had the whole thing smoothed out with the "victim".He's again admitted it publicly on this forum.On any given day any one of us is liable to be "that guy" on the gulf. It was his turn and he handled it as well as he could. Give him a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CodeBobbie (7/10/2009)*...PS: It's also sad to see people bad mouthing someone in the same industry... But I bet certain individuals wouldn't bad mouth Chris ifhe were associated with their business... Pathetic...
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more! It's a shame that peoplemake assumptions andpublicly act on them withouthaving all of the facts.
Click to expand...

give him a break?!?!?! HAHAHAHA the freighter is bigger than 20' so why did he feel the need to even achor so close to the rec. boat?


----------



## Evensplit

I'm notdefending the wrongdoing, just pointing out that:

1- the "victim" and offender had worked it out - no harm no foul. 

2-there was no need for the initial bashing by folks that didn't have the whole story. 

3 - The captain is a stand up guy that apologized on the forum. Granted he got a bit defensive in his reply (which was not the best way to handle it) but who of us wouldn't given the nature of the comments against him.


----------



## Jhoe

> *Evensplit (7/10/2009)*I'm notdefending the wrongdoing, just pointing out that:
> 
> 
> 
> 1- the "victim" and offender had worked it out - no harm no foul.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-there was no need for the initial bashing by folks that didn't have the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 - The captain is a stand up guy that apologized on the forum. Granted he got a bit defensive in his reply (which was not the best way to handle it) but who of us wouldn't given the nature of the comments against him.




no matter the story. there is no excuse for a professional captain to nearly collide with an anchored boat on the gulf.


----------



## Evensplit

> *fisheye48 (7/10/2009)*...give him a break?!?!?! HAHAHAHA the freighter is bigger than 20' so why did he feel the need to even achor so close to the rec. boat?


He wasn't intending to place his boat 20' from the other boat. Depending on conditions, his anchor could have been100' or more from the other boats anchor - and he was intending for his boat to end up well behind the other boat. 

I can't tell you how many times I've had boats pull ahead of me, drop anchor, and then dragright across my anchor line and have their boat stop 15-20 feet away right beside me. I would have much preferred they drop their anchor 20 feet behind my boat and wind up a reasonable distance back.


----------



## fisheye48

> *Evensplit (7/10/2009)*I'm notdefending the wrongdoing, just pointing out that:
> 
> 1- the "victim" and offender had worked it out - no harm no foul.
> 
> *2-there was no need for the initial bashing by folks that didn't have the whole story.*
> 
> 3 - The captain is a stand up guy that apologized on the forum. Granted he got a bit defensive in his reply (which was not the best way to handle it) but who of us wouldn't given the nature of the comments against him.


picture is worth 1000 words...as a coast guard licensed captain you are held to a higher standard when on the water when running a charter


----------



## fisheye48

> *Evensplit (7/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *fisheye48 (7/10/2009)*...give him a break?!?!?! HAHAHAHA the freighter is bigger than 20' so why did he feel the need to even achor so close to the rec. boat?
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't intending to place his boat 20' from the other boat. Depending on conditions, his anchor could have been100' or more from the other boats anchor - and he was intending for his boat to end up well behind the other boat.
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I've had boats pull ahead of me, drop anchor, and then dragright across my anchor line and have their boat stop 15-20 feet away right beside me. I would have much preferred they drop their anchor 20 feet behind my boat and wind up a reasonable distance back.
Click to expand...

thats why i always pull up and stop and see which way the boat is going to go before dropping anchor....and why didnt he see that once he dropped anchor and was drifting that way to pull anchor and re-position instead of just just drifting to where he wanted to go then tell rec. boater..."SORRY?"


----------



## bluffman2

can,t we all just get along?:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit

Read the post again. He had a diver down to tie in, so couldn't just pull up and move. When he realized he screwed up he offered to fix it. He admitted here that hescrewed up. What more do you want from the man?


----------



## BOHUNTER1

I dont know the guy but he made a BAD DECISION and placed his clients in a position they for sure dont want to be in. What if the guy snaps pulls out a 357 ............ If I was a paying client and you placed me in this situation Id clearly state take me back in and give me my money back. It didnt happen but he shouldnt anchor on top of anyone, he has an anchor, he has a chain, Im sure the freighter has a few chain spots available. Just crazy...


----------



## jvalhenson

the problem here is not that he misjudged a current and got to close...its that he got right up on another boats stern and sent a diver down with the anchor to set it right up under another boat which makes it very difficult to fish....the misjudgement of the current and getting to close to the second boat are just results of dropping anchor where he had no business doing so...under another boats stern. there no mistake or excuse in this. it was a BS move and should be called out for doing so.


----------



## Couzin_It

> *biggamefishr (7/10/2009)*alright let me get this right...vessel A is complaining because Dive Boat A anchored pretty much right on top of vessel B? The captain of Dive Boat A comes on here and tries to defend himself while throwing jabs at pretty much everyone that had commented so far. So folks start throwing jabs back...now the divers of the forum get on here defending the wrongdoing of dive boat A and throwing jabs at folks? typical PFF bitchfest, so i'm jumping in
> 
> 
> 
> heres my take...regardless of current, winds, and poor boat handling abilities. you should never drop your anchor that close to another vessel, I don't care if its a public spot or 4th of july fireworks. as for the guy saying "well my clients pay to dive the freighter"...well so what. those fishermen paid for their fuel, bait, tackle, license, and everything else and deserve to beable to fish that spot without a boat being anchored on top of them. if there isn't enough room to safely put your vessel on a spot, find another spot if you're the last one there...don't try to squeeze your way in.




:clap


----------



## Saltfisher

stuff like this makes me love inshore fishin that much more!


----------



## Hook

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl28_lblFullMessage>This is why i never fish public spots , ever :bowdown

#2


----------



## wrightackle

There are a lot of folks fishing [me included] that have to fish public spots. Fishing out of a bayboat in the gulf necessitates doing just that. So getting on a high horse and thumping your chest about never fishing public wrecks doesn't hold water. A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away the russian freighter, bridge rubble, three barges and the liberty ship was about it for public wrecks. Then thanks to eileen beard of the scuba shack the gulf began getting peppered with reefs. You can be by yourself on a wreck within spitting distance of the Freighter. If you want to fish the freighter be there at daylight and when the dive boats start easing out put your anchor ball on and move on. What is the point of staying when you can pick up and move a half mile and fish in peace. The dive shops were the impetus for thesurge in artificial reef building so I don't get all bent out of shape over a dive boat pulling up. It is a pain to move but you don't have to go far to find something else to fish. We were out yesterday fishing the Courier when a large boat started heading right for us. I just figured they were coming to the spot to fish. The guy never came off plane and buzzed by about ten feet off the bow of the boat. It was one of those boats you just ride around in maybe thirty to thirty five feet. We were ten feet away from being a statistic. So this dive boat nudging another boat doesn't do anything for me. I have had a commercial boat out of destin [not a head boat] try to ram me a couple of times. This is the kind of stuff that is scary.


----------



## Jhoe

> *wrightackle (7/11/2009)*There are a lot of folks fishing [me included] that have to fish public spots. Fishing out of a bayboat in the gulf necessitates doing just that. So getting on a high horse and thumping your chest about never fishing public wrecks doesn't hold water. A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away the russian freighter, bridge rubble, three barges and the liberty ship was about it for public wrecks. Then thanks to eileen beard of the scuba shack the gulf began getting peppered with reefs. You can be by yourself on a wreck within spitting distance of the Freighter. If you want to fish the freighter be there at daylight and when the dive boats start easing out put your anchor ball on and move on. What is the point of staying when you can pick up and move a half mile and fish in peace. The dive shops were the impetus for thesurge in artificial reef building so I don't get all bent out of shape over a dive boat pulling up. It is a pain to move but you don't have to go far to find something else to fish. We were out yesterday fishing the Courier when a large boat started heading right for us. I just figured they were coming to the spot to fish. The guy never came off plane and buzzed by about ten feet off the bow of the boat. It was one of those boats you just ride around in maybe thirty to thirty five feet. We were ten feet away from being a statistic. So this dive boat nudging another boat doesn't do anything for me. I have had a commercial boat out of destin [not a head boat] try to ram me a couple of times. This is the kind of stuff that is scary.




ok so a couple other people being complete morons makes it ok for a paid captain to also be a moron? I don't understand your thinking here.


----------



## Wharf Rat

Same old dive boat, same old story...today(8-14-09) at I-10 bridge rubble. Me and another boat were drifting the spot cooperating with each other. Here comes tech rec, plows right through us, circles back around and drops the anchor about 60 feet off my stern right in the direction that me and the other boat have been drifting for the last hour. I have video after he dropped the anchor, but it just doesn't do it justice. At one point we were probably 20 feet away from each other after he dropped his anchor.



Sorry dive boats, but guys like this give you a bad name. You all have dive flags to keep us away from you guys, what do we have to keep you guys from doing this to us??


----------



## Marine Scout

This has happened to me but not by a diving boat but by another fishing

vessel. We all can get an attitude but eventually someone is going to get

hurt. Better that allremain courteous andarrive home safely. My 2 cents!!


----------



## spearfisher

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">


> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (8/14/2009)*This has happened to me but not by a driving boat but by another fishing vessel.


<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">What the hell isa driving boat!? Quick everybody jump on him for misspelling a word!!!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seriously though, this post has been dead for a month and you guys decide to stoke the flames today? That's low class. The guy dropped his anchor in the wrong spot and was man enough to admit that he misjudged the wind and the current. His boat ended up close to another boat that had no problem with what happened.It happensall the time on popular public spots. If you guys would get out from behind your keyboards and go fishing once in a while there wouldn't be 75 replies to a post about nothing in the middle of a less than 3 month Red Snapper season. This is why a lot of good people have stopped posting/reading this forum. It?s a bitchfest (stole your word Josh.) <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris is a great guy who has singlehandedly done more for fishing, reefing, and diving in this area than everyone in this post combined. And oh, by the way, IT?S THE FREIGHTER?GET OVER IT! The day that there aren?t 19 boats anchored there on a weekend is the day you can complain about somebody anchoring close to you. <o></o>


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *spearfisher (8/14/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (8/14/2009)*This has happened to me but not by a driving boat but by another fishing vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">What the hell isa driving boat!? Quick everybody jump on him for misspelling a word!!!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Seriously though, this post has been dead for a month and you guys decide to stoke the flames today? That's low class. The guy dropped his anchor in the wrong spot and was man enough to admit that he misjudged the wind and the current. His boat ended up close to another boat that had no problem with what happened.It happensall the time on popular public spots. If you guys would get out from behind your keyboards and go fishing once in a while there wouldn't be 75 replies to a post about nothing in the middle of a less than 3 month Red Snapper season. This is why a lot of good people have stopped posting/reading this forum. It?s a bitchfest (stole your word Josh.) <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">Chris is a great guy who has singlehandedly done more for fishing, reefing, and diving in this area than everyone in this post combined. And oh, by the way, IT?S THE FREIGHTER?GET OVER IT! The day that there aren?t 19 boats anchored there on a weekend is the day you can complain about somebody anchoring close to you. <o></o>
Click to expand...



Guess you didn't read my post...he did almost the exact same thing today...seems like it's more a habit than an accident. Good to see so clearly the logos of those companies/assoc. that condone this type of behavior.


----------



## Ozeanjager

pull your anchor .... you have to move any way .... grab your sharpest fillet knife .... cut his frickin anchor rope and say you wouldnt have ad to do that if he hadnt been such a jerk and got tangled in your rigging ... you have the photos , to prove it .... give him a apology and a salute and blaze outta there to your next hole with him decideing weather to drive half your speed and watch you dissappear or send someone down for his anchor ..... that kinda crap is uncalled for


----------



## spearfisher

<P style="BACKGROUND: white">


> Guess you didn't read my post...he did almost the exact same thing today...seems like it's more a habit than an accident. Good to see so clearly the logos of those companies/assoc. that condone this type of behavior.


<P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, I read it. I just think its lame to complain about somebody ending up close to you on a public number. If someone runs on your private spot then fine, blast him on the forum. If a guy hits your boat because he anchored too close, then fine do what you need to do. But to come on here and whine because somebody interupted your day of catching 16" snapper on a public number is just being a big :baby.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, and did I mention that Chris and those he VOLUNTEERS with have been intrumental in creating most of those PUBLIC numbers you are fishing.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">All I'm saying is that you guys are just stirring shit to stir shit. Get over it.


----------



## Corpsman

> *Ozeanjager (8/15/2009)*pull your anchor .... you have to move any way .... grab your sharpest fillet knife .... cut his frickin anchor rope and say you wouldnt have ad to do that if he hadnt been such a jerk and got tangled in your rigging ... you have the photos , to prove it .... give him a apology and a salute and blaze outta there to your next hole with him decideing weather to drive half your speed and watch you dissappear or send someone down for his anchor ..... that kinda crap is uncalled for




Yeah, and that "kinda crap" is how fights start or people get arrested for destruction of private property. Motor up to the wrong guys anchor line with a fillet knife in hand you are going to have a 12 gauge slug in your port engine. Bad advice.


----------



## fisheye48

> *spearfisher (8/15/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white">
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you didn't read my post...he did almost the exact same thing today...seems like it's more a habit than an accident. Good to see so clearly the logos of those companies/assoc. that condone this type of behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> <P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, I read it. I just think its lame to complain about somebody ending up close to you on a public number. If someone runs on your private spot then fine, blast him on the forum. If a guy hits your boat because he anchored too close, then fine do what you need to do. But to come on here and whine because somebody interupted your day of catching 16" snapper on a public number is just being a big :baby.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, and did I mention that Chris and those he VOLUNTEERS with have been intrumental in creating most of those PUBLIC numbers you are fishing.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">All I'm saying is that you guys are just stirring shit to stir shit. Get over it.
Click to expand...



i think the point here is COMMON COURTESY.....if you see your gonna drift over on top of someone...pull anchor and move up or over a little so you arent right on top of your fellow fishermen...becasue you know you good and well you would be pissed if somebody did it to you


----------



## Wharf Rat

> *fisheye48 (8/15/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *spearfisher (8/15/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white">
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you didn't read my post...he did almost the exact same thing today...seems like it's more a habit than an accident. Good to see so clearly the logos of those companies/assoc. that condone this type of behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> <P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, I read it. I just think its lame to complain about somebody ending up close to you on a public number. If someone runs on your private spot then fine, blast him on the forum. If a guy hits your boat because he anchored too close, then fine do what you need to do. But to come on here and whine because somebody interupted your day of catching 16" snapper on a public number is just being a big :baby.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">Oh, and did I mention that Chris and those he VOLUNTEERS with have been intrumental in creating most of those PUBLIC numbers you are fishing.<P style="BACKGROUND: white">All I'm saying is that you guys are just stirring shit to stir shit. Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i think the point here is COMMON COURTESY.....if you see your gonna drift over on top of someone...pull anchor and move up or over a little so you arent right on top of your fellow fishermen...becasue you know you good and well you would be pissed if somebody did it to you
Click to expand...



My point exactly. If I pull up on a tiny public spot and there's more than 1 boat on it, I'm gonna move along to the next spot...especially if I'm a big ass dive boat. I guess all fisherman don't have the same respect that I do. Hell, I don't even call it respect, I just call it common sense. And I would like to think maybe if enough people complain then a stop can be put to it before he actually does put his anchor through someones boat. I mean, you know a little bit about that concept don't you...bitch and complain a whole lot until something gets done about it, right?



And I don't know what kind of point you are trying to make about Chris and his VOLUNTEERS, it has nothing to do with my post except that Chris provides this forum as a place for me to make this kind of post, and for that I am grateful.


----------



## spearfisher

> *fisheye48 (8/15/2009)*
> i think the point here is COMMON COURTESY.....if you see your gonna drift over on top of someone...pull anchor and move up or over a little so you arent right on top of your fellow fishermen...becasue you know you good and well you would be pissed if somebody did it to you


I couldn't agree more. A little common courtesy goes a long way, and I'm pretty sure that if you knew Chris you would know that he is a really nice guy.


----------



## spearfisher

> *Wharf Rat (8/15/2009)*
> And I don't know what kind of point you are trying to make about Chris and his VOLUNTEERS, it has nothing to do with my post except that Chris provides this forum as a place for me to make this kind of post, and for that I am grateful.


I was not talking about Chris Couture. Chris (different Chris) is the Captain of the Techwreck :doh And my point was that you don't know him, which you just proved. So before you go pulling some guy through the ringer and hurting his business over some stupid BS you might want to think about what you are saying. I guarantee you that everything that Techwreck has done for the people of this community and for the people on this forum far outways the unpardonable act of anchoring next to someone on a PUBLIC number.


----------



## Marine Scout

> *Wharf Rat (8/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *spearfisher (8/14/2009)*<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">
> 
> 
> 
> *SeaRay240/Mia Belle (8/14/2009)*This has happened to me but not by a driving boat but by another fishing vessel.
> 
> 
> 
> <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">What the hell isa driving boat!? Quick everybody jump on him for misspelling a word!!!<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'"><o></o>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <P style="BACKGROUND: white">I have corrected the spelling mistake but it goes to show that even after 25 years of working in Information Technology as a senior systems analyst, I STILL make typing mistakes, I STILL misjudge conditions sometimes. And I would rather think that the captain made a mistake of judgement. Maybe he did, maybe he didn't but the consequences of forcing the issue out there on the water can be a disaster and is just not worth it. I keep a pistol on my boat when I go out just in case some fool insists on forcing an issue. I am a Vietnam vet and wouldn't hesitate to take care of me and mine. I would rather that all of us bitch and moan on this forum than force an issue on the water. <P style="BACKGROUND: white">What the hell is a "driving boat"? It is a mistake, sorry!<P style="BACKGROUND: white">Now what is an "isa"? Another mistake and nothing more!!
Click to expand...


----------



## spearfisher

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I was being facetious.It was a commentary on how stupid it is to jump all over someone for making a simple mistake, likemost peoplein this threadare doing. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I'm done with this. You guys have fun bashing eachother.


----------



## Travis Gill

> *spearfisher (8/15/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I was being facetious.It was a commentary on how stupid it is to jump all over someone for making a simple mistake, likemost peoplein this threadare doing. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I'm done with this. You guys have fun bashing eachother.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">One time would be a mistake. He has done it way more than that. I have seen him do it, Hall has seen him do it. And I know alot of people who think the same of him


----------



## ryanbr

A good, courteous captain can do a better job than that or move on to another wreck. This is the Freighter, come on. Have some respect. Being a captain, I know he ought to know better. I've seen plenty with the attitude that the bigger boat wins. Those guys deserve nobody's respect.

Chris


----------



## Marine Scout

> *spearfisher (8/15/2009)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">I was being facetious.It was a commentary on how stupid it is to jump all over someone for making a simple mistake, likemost peoplein this threadare doing. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; LINE-HEIGHT: 115%; FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'">.


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I realize that and I was just using your point to make a point. If this guy is doing this on purpose and<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">has done it repeatedly, then why don't those of you that know this as a fact have a talk with him, Off the water!!!


----------



## Ozeanjager

i will give you the floor on this i want there . but a picture says a thousand words . what i saw looked like a guy dropping an anchor almost on the other boats transom.... this may be legit , but i have had MAJOR jerk charters come up to me in the 30 plus years i have been fishing these wrecks and simply hose me while i was anchored ..... bump my boat , hook my anchor while looking for the bottom ..... or just think their gas money spent is more important than mine drive right up in my grill and cut me off . ... its that kind of crap i have no tolerance for ...and if something isn't done .it will continue ... if i approach a wreck and it has no room , i move on. you will NEVER see me with an anchor in my hand that close to a set boat ... there is NO excuse. ESPECIALLY IF YOUR A DIVE BOAT AND HOOK THE WRECK AND DANGLE .my apology if this photo group leads to my wrong conclusion about the capt of that offending boat . .. i have yelled at rude captions before but never pulled any crap like what i talked about .... but that doesn't mean there are not those out there that dont deserve it .


----------



## SkinnyWater

> *Onthego (7/7/2009)*I trully believe I would have cut TechRec's anchor line.


What he said!!


----------



## BeNez

no dont do that trust me that the last thing you want to do? there are consequences for that and they are not good! just take a deep breathe and hope they leave.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

So, do you think we can push this long dead and overworked thread to 100+ posts. Surely a couple more folks can threaten bodily harm, assaultwith a deadly weaponor deliberate property damage on a public forum to get us over the century mark. Whadda ya say?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

It ought to be bumped up weekly... especially when the offender has an established trend of disrespectful behavior.


----------



## Jhoe

> *BeNez (8/16/2009)*no dont do that trust me that the last thing you want to do? there are consequences for that and they are not good! just take a deep breathe and hope they leave.




In the end I doubt the consequences would have been all that horrible. Odds are you can out run his boat. Odds are with a picture like that out there he isn't going to take you to court and risk complete utter humility, Or a review of his license/ability to operate a freaking boat. Which apparently, he would clearly fail. I think the situation would go with me probably cutting his anchor rope and moving on. He wouldn't catch you. Also he wouldn't want to leave without his anchor.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL

Just a question, How would youNOT be justified in cutting his anchor rope? it is clear from the pics what happened was uncalled for and poorly judged, but put that aside,would'nt there be a concern for him drifting behind your boat and his rope to swing tight under your boat and catch your motor and or catch your anchor rope, the diver could have lost the anchor and if it caught your anchored rope and your anchor was stuck it would possibly ride up your line and the weight of anchor and dive boat drifting backcould pull your bow down??? far fetched?? but is this not what most accidents occur from, something that has 1000 to 1 odds of happening?how accidents happen is poor judgement and lack of courtesy. I would think the safest thing for the small boat to have done would be to cut the anchor line of the dive boat before it interfered withthier safety. there was loose anchor line all over the side of the smaller boat what if they would not have got the line off fast enough and it pulled tight over the transom and up against the motor. easy way to get swamped if the transom goes under the water line. Far fetched I know, or is it? its not like the small boat would have went out of thier way to get to the anchor line to cut.


----------



## chummingthesailor

Cut anchor and blow their boat with molitov works great. If you don't want, then radio a tow and tell them you are TECREC and need a tow. I am sure they will charge him the fee and then he'll have to deal with the tow boys........


----------



## Todd

something I came across that has been out of circulation for a while...


----------



## ul412al

Todd said:


> something I came across that has been out of circulation for a while...


It has been out of circulation out of respect for the late captain who by the way did more to protect your fishing rights than you will ever know.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

ul412al said:


> It has been out of circulation out of respect for the late captain who by the way did more to protect your fishing rights than you will ever know.


Who is the new capt? He should think about changing the name of the boat.


----------

